# Willow pics have had her a week



## Donki (Oct 5, 2009)

10 weeks old I think, not vet big yet yet a huge personality and heart.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW..Stunning pics and what a real babe..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's adorable....beautiful pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what pretty kitty,


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Willow is beautiful. And So cute!! I love all these pics


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Willow is gorgeous and your pictures are great


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

she is so tiny and cute.... congrats on your new kittie


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She is gorgeous. Me and my oldest girl have been ooohing and aahing at her


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

What great pictures!! Willow is gorgeous she is going to make a stunning cat.


----------



## Maisy's Mummy (Aug 30, 2009)

Awww bless, she's a real poser too


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! She is sooo cute! Brilliant photos - what camera and lens are you using?


----------



## chuchy (Oct 3, 2009)

Willow is adorable! Sooooooooo pretty and cute!


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

Those photos are fab! Must get a decent camera before my babies get much bigger. These two are costing as much as children


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

those are great shots!!!

willow is a real cutie


----------



## Donki (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry guys late response, Is a DSLR (digital SLR) you can pick one up for about £300 now i think, difinitely worth the purchase. I will try to post more Willow is getting so much bigger..... and bolder.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I Love her!! she is sooooo pretty! - your pics are brill


----------

